# DNA board replacement



## Mzr (18/7/19)

Hi all, I am not sure if I'm posting this in the correct thread admin please move accordingly Thanks 
Great so my questions is if I have a dna75 mod(stabilizedwwood) which uses a 26650 battery can I replace the board with a new Dna75c board?
I am aware of the face plate and screen differences between the two but is this possible if I were to purchase a new board with mounting and faceplate? 
Reason for this is that the current dna75 board I have in the mod which it came with has a wattage limit to it I even check online for solutions but still cannot run fully 75w on a fully charged battery even after I added a service pack with escribe. I would just like some valued input on this thanks in advanced.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/7/19)

@Pho3niX90 can you assist?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/7/19)

The limit you state is a function of the resistance of your coil and not a setting on the board. The full 75W output can only be achieved in a small resistance range around 0.1ohm (I do not have the exact figures right now.) Replacing with a newer or different board also rated at 75W will not have the result you wish to achieve.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/7/19)

@Mzr . Cant help much with why it happens or how to fix it but the board can be replaced with the newer version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (18/7/19)

Raindance said:


> The limit you state is a function of the resistance of your coil and not a setting on the board. The full 75W output can only be achieved in a small resistance range around 0.1ohm (I do not have the exact figures right now.) Replacing with a newer or different board also rated at 75W will not have the result you wish to achieve.
> 
> Regards


@Raindance I have tried using a lower resistance coil it was. 16ohm and at 65watts didn't get to that wattage when fired so maybe I'm misunderstanding something?


----------



## Resistance (18/7/19)

Mzr said:


> @Raindance I have tried using a lower resistance coil it was. 16ohm and at 65watts didn't get to that wattage when fired so maybe I'm misunderstanding something?



you have probably uploaded a setting to your mod. TC. Thwn your mod hardly reach 75W and will fluctuate as you have programmed the chip.
you need to get it to power mode to reach the full wattage if im understanding correctly


----------



## Mzr (18/7/19)

Resistance said:


> @Mzr . Cant help much with why it happens or how to fix it but the board can be replaced with the newer version.


Thanks for the clarity @Resistance I'm going to try and fix this one but if not successful will get the other board 75c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/7/19)

Mzr said:


> Thanks for the clarity @Resistance I'm going to try and fix this one but if not successful will get the other board 75c



Anytime


----------



## Mzr (18/7/19)

Resistance said:


> you have probably uploaded a setting to your mod. TC. Thwn your mod hardly reach 75W and will fluctuate as you have programmed the chip.
> you need to get it to power mode to reach the full wattage if im understanding correctly


I will check again on the settings on escribe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/7/19)

Mzr said:


> I will check again on the settings on escribe


These are what the manual states, then there is also the variable that what the cell can actually deliver also impacts max wattage. I recon these graphs are based on a freshly charged cell at a full 4.2 volts. Same for all boards, so its not a DNA failure.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (20/7/19)

Thanks for the info @Raindance, you are right it wasn't the board I managed to get the settings right now she firing me on beautifully

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/7/19)

Well solved @Raindance. I knew that you were right when you explained it but needed the reminder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (20/7/19)

Awesome @Raindance

glad youre sorted @Mzr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (23/7/19)

I am very late to thr party here  

In theory yes you can definitely replace the 60 with the 75, if you are comfortable with a soldering iron and don't mind modifying the case.

However, as @Resistance mentioned, the boards settings either got changed somehow, or accidentally uploaded stock firmware. In ehich case you would have to set it to the correct settings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

